# can someone kindly explain this water chemical analysis?



## jarthel (8 Jan 2010)

http://www.awqc.com.au/NR/rdonlyres/674 ... a04_09.xls (Happy Valley system)

Thank you very much


----------



## Will Ingram (8 Jan 2010)

The first 3 variables are the ones of i nterest.

The 'total system' worksheet lays it out quite clearly, youv'e got your hardness, 200 mg/ L (Calcium carbonate) which is on the hard side, pH (~7.5, alkaline) and further down in the nutreients youve got the nitrate content (11.3 not bad), nitrite and ammonia (all as nitrogen). 

As for the rest, compliance (to within maximum levels) is quite satisfactory so I would not worry about the heavy metal content.

mg/L  means 'milligrams per litre' or parts per million (1L = 1kg. 1 milligram= 1/1000th of a millilitre)

The stuff is similar to London tapwater but a little (30%) less hard.  

Which figures are you having difficutly with?


----------

